# Jimmy Big Time



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

What do you guys think of him?? Personally i love his show! Just about every episode im in tears of laughter... Too bad mom and dad had to cut the dish plan...


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

i hate it i dont think that outdoor chanle is a comedy network i think they goof off wy to much for ''pro hunters'' they cant even shoot the only guy who is serious is chuck


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Love Jimmy Big Time. amazing make me laugh everytime.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

@ deerhunter 13 yeah but theres so many shows that take everything serious! So Jbt is a refreshing show i guess you could say something out of the ordinary I feel  for saying stuff like that?!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Don't really like his show at all. I think Heartland bowhunters is the best hunting show that I've ever seen.


----------



## WNYBuckHunter (Sep 13, 2009)

deerhunter 13 said:


> i hate it i dont think that outdoor chanle is a comedy network i think they goof off wy to much for ''pro hunters'' they cant even shoot the only guy who is serious is chuck


Wow, apparently you dont get it


----------



## WNYBuckHunter (Sep 13, 2009)

I think the first season of JBT was great. I almost wet myself the first few times I saw the first deer hunting episode. The second season kinda fell off a little and I really havent watched it in a while. I should throw it back on my DVR list.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Did you see the "Jail birds" episode where the old man told him he shot his dog and he told himt to get off his property?? One of the best episodes and the one were there in the box blind and sittin there with a bag of chips drinkin a mt. Dew and chuck tell him thats he's never gonna see a deer ever!! His reaction = Hilarious!!


----------



## DannyBoy_24 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have actually met Jimmy and he is the nicest guy you could meet. So i like the show because iv met him and hes hilarious!


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

i dont like the show at all


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

I have seen a few episodes that made me cry I was laughing so hard...others have just been stupid. Kinda hit or miss with me I guess.

It is nice having a little comedy set in the outdoor world...great idea of a show!


----------



## DuckCollector (Aug 10, 2011)

better than family guy or south park....funniest show on tv!!!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

@DuckCollecter yeah and way cleaner!!


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

DuckCollector said:


> better than family guy or south park


 i will agree with that!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

I dont care for jbt. Easton Bowhunting is the best show in my mind


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

DuckCollector said:


> better than family guy or south park....


The 2 worst shows in the world.

not really funny, just stupid.


----------



## ASOTV (Aug 18, 2011)

JIMMY BIG TIME is the best show on TV right now! You havta think. We watch all these serious deer hunting shows that honestly get BORING! So if your boring and want to watch all these serious hunting shows, GO FOR IT! But dont talk bad about JBT!!! It is good to mix it up sometimes and have fun in the outdoors and LAUGH!! Thats what the outdoors is all about. "Them Guys Are Amazing" I laugh until I cry!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

My opinion eastman bowhunting and the crush with lee and tiffany are the best shows


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

dumbest show ever IMO


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I like it because most shows are all advertising now days and I think its great how they make fun of other shows. My favorite hunting show out is hallowed ground outdoors everyone should check it out.


----------



## moncier (Oct 3, 2011)

at least the serious shows are teaching you something


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

This show teaches you something too!!! Not to be such a jerk in the woods laugh have a good time instead of being all serious about everything it gets boring honestly!!


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

It is something different. Thought is was entertaining.


----------

